# للبيع / شاحنة مان 18.460 tga xxl موديل :2002 رقم العرض 1221023



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز


شاحنة مان

18.460 TGA XXL

موديل :2002

الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)

رقم العرض :1221023 

المسافه المقطوعه: 904,245 كم

 وقود ديزل

القوه : 466 حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:سبتمبر2002

المحاور:2

4x2 

سوست اماميه

منافيخ خلفيه

مكيف –فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 112الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء
















​


----------

